# First egg!



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

My turkey hen layed her first egg today! We have been awaiting this moment, we have witnessed th turkeys mating multiple times but today was the first time the hen had even LOOKED at the nest boxes and frankly, I just don't think the chickens' egg shoot would be able to manage this monster of a speckled egg.

Hooray! only 28 days! Woohoo! The incubator is a pain in the neck though...


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

How fun!!
I want a baby turkey


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats....... :clap:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:leap: That is so cool!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats :applaud: We will need pics when he/she arrives


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats!! I miss the female turkeys we had. They were really cool and so were the eggs!!


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Congratulations! How eggciting! Have any pics to share? 

I just got a breeding pair of Royal Palm Turkeys and the hen is somewhat aggressive towards the waterfowl. I hate to think what she'll be like with a nest full of eggs or poults to protect.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have chocolate turkeys and the hen is very protective of her eggs and herself. The male who is very personable with humans, he greets everyone when they pull in the driveway has decided he doesn't like my dogs who are labs and bigger. He chases them all over the back yard. I keep having to shoo him out.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I loved raising turkeys. Everybody had told us how stupid they were and hard to raise. We bought 5 thinking some would die and still have turkey in the freezer from 2010. They all grew into adults.
We are looking to share an order for heritage turkeys with our son and DIL so we can raise our own babies.
Congratulations on your egg!!!!!!


----------

